# opinoin please



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

It gives the person the wash and care instruction of the yarn.
If it were made of wool, they could wash it in hot water and shrink it.
If it were made of a synthetic, they could put a hot iron on it and melt it.
I would just include a note for the reason you were giving them the label.
Dick


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I always include a label - they need to know how to launder the article. Nothing tacky unless the price is on it.

Hi Dick, Shaun is still knitting away I see.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I always include a label (minus price sticker) and a small ball of the yarn for mending if it needs to be mended. Sometimes I have even included a button if I have a spare one for that garment.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you make lots of knit gifts it might be cute to make a little personalized label or card to include if you don't want to include the actual sleeve. It might take a bit more time but if you create a template on the computer then it makes it quicker. I know my godmother used to make me items when I was a baby and my mom saved a lot of them and all have a personalized little tag in them. They were sewn items but it gave me the idea to do the same when I start making things to give away. Personally I don't think it's tacky at all to include the sleeve, I am always wondering how to wash items if they aren't store bought.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing tacky about it. You are providing needed info. I guess you could always put the washing instructions on a little card to enclose, but seems like a lot of extra work without reason......


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

That was my thought. I would agree, putting a price tag would be tacky.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I always include a label - they need to know how to launder the article. Nothing tacky unless the price is on it.
> 
> Hi Dick, Shaun is still knitting away I see.


I saw Shaun the other day and had to have him for my Avatar.
LOL..
Dick


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

what a great idea this is. :thumbup:


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I also include a small amount of yarn for repairs in case it gets snagged or a button comes off. I tell them they can return it for repairs too if they want to. 
My son was forever putting his sweater on with his watch on his wrist and snagged a couple of sweaters. He threw them out ...argggghhhh!!!!!!! Now he smiles sheepishly and says 'I did it again Mom' but he hasn't done it in a while thank goodness.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I always include a label (minus price sticker) and a small ball of the yarn for mending if it needs to be mended. Sometimes I have even included a button if I have a spare one for that garment.


Ditto. Scottybear.

:thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I don't think it is tacky, just sensible.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I sometimes cut the care instructions off the label and put them in a gift card so they know how to care for it. But I have been known to give the entire label as well - especially if I'm gifting to another knitter. Who's to say they won't fall so in love with the gift that they MUST make something of their own with the wool some time.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Your friend seems clueless. I also include the "label" with the washing instructions when gifting a hand made yarn item.



martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you. I feel relieved that so many of you have the same thoughts on the subject as I do.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I always do. Just makes sense to me. If I gave store bought item there would be a care label and an extra button included.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Good point !


thegrape said:


> I always do. Just makes sense to me. If I gave store bought item there would be a care label and an extra button included.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with including a yarn band, but it seems that more and more of them just have symbols for the care instructions, and if the recipient doesn't knit or crochet they probably won't understand them. In that case, it might be a good idea to write them on the back or include a separate hand-written card.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good suggestion.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I think that is a wonderful idea and would be very much appreciated.



martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

You could get fancy and use something like these:
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=51031220
but the yarn label is good, too. I've done it many times.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Personally I think adding the instructions to the gift is very important. A little extra yarn or wool to do repairs and the name of the pattern. You never know when someone will want to make that same pattern. Perhaps in a few years someone will see it and want one like it. This way that have that info if they have stored it where they can find it.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I always include the label and a bit of the yarn in case repairs are needed. I do not think it is tacky at all. I think it is considerate and smart!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Keep doing it. It is a great thing, and it helps people care for their items. Not tacky at all. If you are still doubting yourself, you could buy some index cards, and write the information on those. Good Luck


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I always print out the care instructions, never thought of including some yarn for repairs. Great idea, I will give some yarn with the gift, for the _just in case_.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

There is nothing tacky about how to care for their gift. Not everyone knows the care involved in a handknit item.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it is considerate and informative. In my opinion, anyone who thinks it's 'tacky' doesn't care (or appreciate) the items. Sorry.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

I wouldn't call it "tacky".... I'd call it considerate!!!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

It's not tacky just considerate


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

I always do the same, it means that the person receiving can wash the item at the correct temperature. We all want the gifts we make to last and some items are very delicate. I know I appreciate this information when I buy or receive such a gift. Continue to do it and I am sure your friends will appreciate the thought and time you have committed to them!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I do the same, with a little extra yarn, just in case.

Not tacky, but _thoughtful!


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

frankly I choose to differ in opinion that it is 'tacky'.
In my opinion it shows that you have an ongoing regard for your recipient to apply equal loving care for the item that was applied to its creation so that the life of the item can be justifiably extended to its fullest.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it's just commonsense. I always look at the care lablel for anythiing I buy so I also include care instructions via the wrap for anything I knit as a gift! Sorry, but your friend is having a weird moment.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

That is a very good idea,as my knits are all for my family I get them back to wash.The reason for this I am told is they didnt want to spoil my knitting,cant say no can I . :-D


----------



## Junec (Jun 13, 2012)

I do the same thing - if I knit for my grandchildren I always give my daighter or daughter-in-law a band from the wool and a small ball for repair purposes. If you were making, say, Christmas gifts etc the idea of designing a personalised little label/card sounds a really nice gesture.


----------



## Janelise (Jun 16, 2012)

What I think is tacky is making a comment like that about something as wonderful as a hand-made gift! I also think it is a lovely idea to add the band, saves all the wondering about laundry and care. Good on you.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I think it's best to include the sleeve from the yarn + spare yarn and button if posssible. I think if someone was a bit 'touchy' they might be offended if you gave them written care instructions, as in 'does she think I don't know how to do washing', rather like when my son and daughter-in-law's washing machine broke down and I was helping out doing their washing and she told me what tempreture I needed to wash her sheets at! Felt like doing them on a cold wash just to show her not to teach her grandmother to suck eggs.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Marti I think you have been very thoughtful including the yarn sleeve with your gift. Yarns, in particular, these days can be anything from pure wool to synthetic, or a combination of anything and everything in between. Perhaps your 'helpful' friend thought you were referring to a price tag. :wink: 
I like the other ideas I've seen in this thread, with including an extra button and even some yarn for running repairs.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

I have some embroidered labels I sew in the back, knitted by grandma and knitted with love I always sew one into the back neck they go down very well


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Manufacturers include washing instructions, so why not? I think it's really thoughtful to include directions for care.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If it's a gift, I would at least scratch off the price tag which is often on the label. Is that why your friend thought it was "tacky"? Otherwise, I think she was rather tactless!


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I cut the sleeve to enclose the washing instructions in a small plastic bag with a few feet of the yarn in case of repairs. How can this be seen as tacky? Did your friend explain what she meant?


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I always include a label (minus price sticker) and a small ball of the yarn for mending if it needs to be mended. Sometimes I have even included a button if I have a spare one for that garment.


That is exactly what I do too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think it is tacky at all!! I think it tells the person who receives this gift what yarn you used and how to care for the item or garment. What is so tacky about that? If I buy a garment from a departent store, the tag always reflects the contents and how to care for it.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Not tacky at all. I think it is thoughtful to let the person know how to launder.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I always include the label so the recipient has washing instructions. Of course, they have to read it!!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Dddduh, I wish I had thought of that! I've been trying to figure out how I'll have time to make labels for a couple of gifts that are almost done & worrying about the labels getting in the way (seemed ironic for me to be putting labels on when I'm notorious for cutting labels out when they bother me or the kiddies here lol). Just giving a yarn label makes so much sense. It also reminds the receiver that the gift started out in an entirely different form & adds depth to the interchange IMHO.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

My self, I just go the extra mile and print up a nice tag and tuck it in to the garmet...but I'm an artistic gal and I love to do that. Some times I have just as much fun making the tag as the garmet. 
I have seen that done in specialty shops..thats were I got the idea...but its the same thing...just looks nicer. :wink:


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Your friend is wrong. I think it's very thoughtful to do that.


----------



## EGrotta (Jun 15, 2012)

I always include the label. My sister ruined all the sweaters my mother made for her children by putting them through the washer/dryer. Now, 40 + years later, my grandchildren have items that their parents wore, a wonderful legacy. But my neice and nephew's children have no such momentoes of a great-grandmother they never knew.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Not tacky (unless there is a price tag!). Tha label would have the washing instructions. It would also include fiber content in case of allergies.


----------



## MrsCrafty (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think it's tacky at all. It is information to the recipient about caring for the garment. I knit prayer shawls and lapghans for a group at church and we always include a yarn label or washing instructions.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I always save the yarn label to include in anything that I give as gifts. It makes it easier for them to know how to care for the item.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it is a great idea. Plus, you should put a length of yarn in - in case the item needs repair in the future.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I too do the same so the recipient will know how to care for it..as far as your friends opinion that it is "tacky"..I beg to differ..or is she an authority on correctness.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I try and do the same thing so that they know how to wash it. My one son's ex-girlfriend still emails or messages me on how to wash an afghan that I made for her. She lost the sleeve in process of moving a few times.


----------



## pumpkin42 (Nov 5, 2011)

When knitting for the military, you are instructed to include the yarn sleeve. When giving a gift, I usually write the care instructions on the inside of the gift card.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

It's not tacky it's common sense. I do the same thing with mine people like to know about caring for the garment that you took time to knit for them. :thumbup:


----------



## HavachatAnnie (Jul 6, 2012)

Good on you for putting in a helpful label. Maybe your friend is not a knitter and perhaps a little jealous of your talents. Either way, you are right and your friend is not!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds to me like the friend is just jealous. I would be thankful for the gift and doubly thankful for washing instructions.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nothing tacky about it. It is very valuable information.
I would not exactly call that Person a friend.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I always include the label, without the price. I often keep labels for things I knit for myself, so I can refer to the washing/care instructions.


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

I always include the label and a piece of yarn for mending if necessary. Socks in particular will likely need darning at sometime in the future. I also tell the receiver of the gift that I will mend it for them if they don't know how.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's really good to do


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

I think this is a wonderful idea...helps the person know how to take care of the item...


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I always do that. How is the receipient supposed to know how to care for the item without it?


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

I think people should know how to care for the garmet as well as know the fiber content. I include the sleeve when I can.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gosh, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

I think people should know how to care for the garmet as well as know the fiber content. I include the sleeve when I can without the price sticker.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I've always included the sleeve with the garment so the recipient has the washing instructions. I do not think it's tacky - I think it's being considerate!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree with you. he information is great to have and could save a garment from winding up being felted size or completely ruined. Is the person who told you that a knitter or crocheter?


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I think it is a brilliant idea. If you make the time and effort to make something for someone and they really appreciate it, then they would feel really bad if they made a mistake washing it and totally ruined it. I feel that would put a strain on the friendship. I think the idea of including washing instructions, etc a really thoughtful one.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

When we purchase a store-bought wearable gift, doesn't the inside size and care tag go with it? With this thought, I would think it would be tasteless NOT to include instructions for care - whether the sleeve or a card, either would be wonderful to receive.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

SylviaC said:


> I also include a small amount of yarn for repairs in case it gets snagged or a button comes off. I tell them they can return it for repairs too if they want to.
> My son was forever putting his sweater on with his watch on his wrist and snagged a couple of sweaters. He threw them out ...argggghhhh!!!!!!! Now he smiles sheepishly and says 'I did it again Mom' but he hasn't done it in a while thank goodness.


Yup, that's kids for ya! I made my daughter a fluffy scarf with expensive yarn. Apparently , something came untied, so she threw it away!!!! Guess it is my fault for not teaching her better. I still have a sweater and hat set I made for her 25 yrs. ago. Memories...
Back to topic, Yes, I include the entire yarn sleeve sans price. This way they should also know I hand knitted it.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Your friend's comment seems very unsupportive and off base. Including the label for care instructions is very helpful - I do it all the time and have received many thanks from people who otherwise would not know how to take care of their precious gift. Other members suggestions of writing the information on a card would also work .


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I too always put the label from the yarn and some extra yarn in case the garment needs repair. If I'm making a sweater and I have an extra button I also include that. I don't think it's tacky at all. Just thoughtful.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

The person who objected obviously isn't a knitter or someone who received a gift that they treasure enough not to wreck it! I have had people call me for instructions so I too now include the sleeve and an extra button.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I also include the protion of the sleeve that has the care instructions. Nothing tacky about it!
Lee


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I also include the ball band .How would they know how to wash the item otherwise?


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

sassycraft13 said:


> If you make lots of knit gifts it might be cute to make a little personalized label or card to include if you don't want to include the actual sleeve. It might take a bit more time but if you create a template on the computer then it makes it quicker. I know my godmother used to make me items when I was a baby and my mom saved a lot of them and all have a personalized little tag in them. They were sewn items but it gave me the idea to do the same when I start making things to give away. Personally I don't think it's tacky at all to include the sleeve, I am always wondering how to wash items if they aren't store bought.


That's what I do, nicer looking than a label but for the same reason.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think it is tacky; I think it is thoughtful for the person you made the item for!


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I, also, include the sleeve with gifts.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I think that's a great idea. I actually saw this as a tip to do on the Lion Brand website.


----------



## carolwhite993 (Jul 4, 2012)

I would probably write the instructions out on a card. Just me, but I have an online shop and want to send a personal touch. I do like the idea of sending a swatch of left over yarn and include instructions as to what to do if snagged, that there is hope and all is not lost. Good idea.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think it is tacky. I do it all the time so the person who receives it knows how to wash and care for it. I usually circle the care instructions in red ink, otherwise you can cut off all but the important information.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Not tacky. A lot of people do not know how to take care of hand made items. Most people appreciate knowing how to take care of a gift someone took the time to make for thm.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Not tacky,helpful


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I also include a label so the receiver knows how to care for the item. And obviously without the price tag.


----------



## Tennesseegirl (Apr 30, 2012)

I think it is a wonderful idea, how else would one know how to take care of the item. The friend, well I know what I would say and again that's another story. You continue to do what you are doing because you are a special and kind person in taking your precious time and making and giving to others.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I leave the sleeve on the yarn plus extra yarn for repair and care instruction.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Tacky? Odd way to look at a gift. Sounds like a very good idea, especially if you make sure there isn't a price tag on the label. I keep some of the yarn I used in a labelled plastic bag and let the recipient of the gift know theycan send it back if repairs are needed.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I also include the label.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I give the labels with the garments too. For my grandson's things, I also run a piece of yarn through the label as a stitch and tie it in a bow. That way, when 
my daughter is in her laundry room, there's a pile of labels with yarn bows there. If she wants to know how to wash the blue sweater, she can see the blue yarn bow and read the instructions on that wrapper. At least that's how I hope it works. maybe not&#9786;


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i always enclose care label from ball band


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I always include the yarn sleeve , that just makes good sense. Your friend is wrong.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it's being considerate, not tacky. Imagine how they would feel if they ruined all your hard work. Keep putting them in there!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I take a close up picture of the knitted item showing the stitches. I print it out on heavy photo paper and cut it to make a small hang tag and hand write a note inside with fabric content and washing instructions. I use a hole punch in the corner and then wind up a little bit of extra yarn. I use a free end to tie the card to the knitted item and add an extra button (handmade to coordinate from polymer clay).

In addition, I use ultra suede brand fabric and permanent markers to write my logo, fabric content and washing/drying instructions and sew to the inside of the garment with one ply of the yarn. Wrap it in fresh tissue paper and put in a beautiful bag and you have a professional looking gift you'll be proud to present to the recipient.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think that's tacky at all! I think you've done a great service to the person who's receiving the gift. You might also want to include--if you don't already--a small amount of the yarn used, in case the gift receiver needs to sew up a hole or something like that.

Hazel


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I include the lable and a pretty colored manilla tag that I write yarn content and care instructions on. I put a loop of yarn through the hole for ID purposes. I keep mine in a glass jar in my laundry room.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> You could get fancy and use something like these:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=51031220
> but the yarn label is good, too. I've done it many times.


Thanks for the link, mirl  The label gives instructions for several types of care and looks good!
I also include the sleeve so the fiber content is listed in case anyone is allergic to the item I've made. I like to imagine the yarn sleeve is a reminder of the love and time put into making that endless strand of yarn into a wearable, useful end product...nothing tacky about it unless the price is still on it


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd be surprised if anyone disagreed with you! It's common sense to do this. Commercially produced items provide wqashing instructions and I think it's even more important to do this with handmade ones in view of the hours of work that go into our garments.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I usually retype the instructions on an index card to include with the item rather than the actual yarn label. It's easier to store and usually more attractive. That said, I have friends whose children have allergies and in that case, I would include the band from the yarn because it also includes the contents of the yarn "exactly" and the recipient has no doubts about using the item.

It's not tacky to include it. Here's a link to a KPer who makes up her own labels. They are too cute!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67738-1.html


----------



## carolwhite993 (Jul 4, 2012)

Great idea! Very professional for send outs to buyers.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

you get care instructions on shop made stuff--it only makes sense to include instructions on the items you make


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I take the part of the label that has the wash instructions put hole in it and tie it to the item. And if that isn't good enough take and copy it as if you took time and typed it out then attache just the small area and tie it to item. Its not tacky it is wise. I have had a lot of people thank me for that.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I cut out the washing instructions and pin them to the item. But I really like the idea of including some yarn for repairs.


----------



## Jennifer's Granny (Mar 19, 2012)

Me too. When I have taken the time and trouble to knit something for a friend I want them to be able to enjoy it without guilt trips.
You wouldn't buy a garment in a shop that didn't tell you what it was made from and how to care for the fabric. To include a ball band isn't tacky, it's thoughtful.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I usually include the washing instructions from the wrapper.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I do that all the time. Like a previous poster said, it gives the care instructions.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

I attach the skein wrapper too and never though it was "tacky." It just makes sense to me.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I always include a label and some yarn. That way the receiver has washing instructions and some yarn for repairs if ever necessary. No one has ever commented to me that it is tacky.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I disagree - I also include a button or two if it is a cardi ... it seems to me to be a good thing to do. People to whom I have given gfts are grateful and have told me so.
Sherry


----------



## Ysne58 (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with that too. I also donate to charity silent auctions on a regular basis. I include the label/care instructions so that the person who ends up with the project knows how to care for it.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Not tacky. I do the same because some yarns are deceiving and I wouldn't want an item to be machine washed if it would ruin it.


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


Why tacky? I do the same thing. It gives the person the care instructions and also the material content. I say it's thoughtful.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I think it is caring to do that so the recipient has the option of taking proper care of a lovingly made item. Thank you for spreading the idea among the rest of us on KP.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

I have had the misfortune of having a knitted item washed without having the care instructions and believe me the person doing the washing was not a happy camper and wished she had the sleeve. "Tacky"? not when it stops someone from washing a beautiful knitted item and having it ruined.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it was tacky of your friend to say such a thing... I include washing instructions in my gifts as well...


martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


People are so unique in their thoughts and opinions, aren't they? I'm thinking that if I received a hand knitted/crocheted gift from someone who took the time to include the care instructions for the item, I would consider it an extra thoughtful gesture. In other words, how thoughtful of you!


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Tacky? not at all..........guess whomever thinks it's tacky has never mistakenly washed and shrunk an all wool garment........


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

No it's not tacky. I think it's very helpful. Carlyta


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I include the sleeve, too. That way the recepient knows how to care for the gift. I wouldn't leave the price tag on, tho.


----------



## ethel egozcue (Mar 18, 2011)

only a person who knits can actually appreciate the
time and work that goes into knitting a garment - to me
it is extremely important for the receiver how to launder
a garment - imagine a sweater shrunk to half its size
because washing instructions were not sent with the
item-----------yes yes by all means i always send washing
instructions with my gift ethel egozcue


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I think it's considerate to do so. Care went into making the item, and it's important to know how to care for it.

Momma Osa


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh take no notice she is obviously clueless of how things are done in the knitting world it is a very thoughtful thing to do! 
Regards Mary


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it is a great idea. I have also found labels you can print on Knitting Pattern Central that you can use


----------



## Alcyone (May 23, 2012)

Yes, I also include a little bit of the yarn, and part of the label with washing instructions and type of yarn.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


 Actually.. this is a great idea. Never gave it a thought! I have just always told the person the general care instructions but I think giving them the sleeve is a MUCH better idea. Don't see anything tacky about it...in fact, I would bet it is much appreciated.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


Just common sense to include the label so that the recipient will know how to care for it and it also tells them it is hand made. Why would this be tacky??? a non-knitter I suppose would make such a comment.

I always include the label(s) for just these reasons.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


You are being thoughtful. Your friend(?) is the one who is being tacky.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is considerate to include the label. I do the same with charity items so the person will know how to care for them and what they are made of. Nothing tacky there.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Do not knit a thing for your "friend" as she does not appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Do not knit a thing for your "friend" as she does not appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Do not knit a thing for your "friend" as she does not appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

You are very thoughtful to include the care instructions. As long as the price tag is not included, this is a really nice idea. Your friend should stick to her own pots.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

The group I belong to raffled off an Afghan that I made. I included the washing instructions & told that to the winner. She was very happy that I included the instructions.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I agree. You were NOT "tacky", your friend WAS, and I would not make her anything else. It is ALWAYS wise to help the giftee know how to care for the gifted item.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think it is tacky at all to give the yarn band to the receiver of a gift. I always do that so they will know how to launder it. Does your friend knit or crochet? Everyone I know that does needle crafts gives laundry instructions.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

martimac57-Not tacky! I do the same thing. By including a ball band, you are giving the care instructions, fiber content, and yarn name (how mamy of us KP'ers ask-"what yarn is that" on a regular basis?). As long as you don't forget to remove the price tag, why would this be tacky? I say keep including the ball band. Denise


----------



## AudreysMom (Jul 19, 2012)

I believe this is absolutely NOT tacky! Whenever I receive a hand knitted gift, I'm grateful for the skein sleeve and care instructions! Too many sweaters have been washed and shrunk due to ignorance of the care instructions specific to the yarn. The gift-ee may not have the knitter's expertise in knowing the composition and care of the garment, simply by handling it!


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

I think it is quite the opposite. It is an intelligent idea as I so wish people had done that when my girls were small. Instead I had to ask when they received home made garments how to provide the proper care for them. Please do not let that bother you.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

dottie2 said:


> The group I belong to raffled off an Afghan that I made. I included the washing instructions & told that to the winner. She was very happy that I included the instructions.


I am about to do a raffle in aid of the Air Ambulance, I dressed a doll and will use that tip to include washing instructions.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

dottie2 said:


> The group I belong to raffled off an Afghan that I made. I included the washing instructions & told that to the winner. She was very happy that I included the instructions.


I will try to get some photos done (still battling with a new camera!)


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I usually cut out the care instructions and glue to a card that says, "Handmade with Love for you." I tie the card onto the item. I think it looks nice.


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Me too, Scotty bear


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I ALWAYS include the sleeve from the yarn. I do remove the price sticker if it is there. I do it so the recipient has the wash and dry instructions. Tacky? NO WAY.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

With a hand knitted gift I enclose enough yarn for simple repairs stappled to the yarn label, minus the price tag. Sometimes I put this in a separate envelope, or the "snack" size zip lock baggies. Recipient can always stash this with other notions/buttons that come with store bought sweaters.


----------



## AudreysMom (Jul 19, 2012)

That's great! Even better than supplying only the care instructions. I'll remember to do that the next time I give one of my projects! The extra yarn/button pouch on a new garment really shows we care!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I do the same so of course I don't think it's tacky at all. After spending the time & money on making the item, I don't want it to get ruined because the wearer doesn't know how to care for it.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Tacky?? Some people are strange!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Friends are our treasures...however they do not always give the best advise/ suggestions...Sometimes we can just agree to disagree.
MartiMac..you are doing exactly what I do and any thinking knitter/ crocheter would do..
After all ...Opinions are like hiney butts...we all have one lol


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I like the little cards, that we get to put on our head huggers hats. They come in very handy, and we just just down the information on them.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I always cut the washing instructions from the wrapper and include it in an envelope.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

The majority wins - IT IS NOT TACKY. If you have taken the time and care to hand make a gift, washing instructions should be welcomed..I ALWAYS include how to launder the item.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

I think its a great idea and very thoughtful. So go with your instincts and don't second guess yourself. It looks like your doing fine.
Mrs. S.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I do the same thing. But I have also had some labels made with care instructions.
I think people appreciate knowing how to care for the garment. 
Tell your friend to mind her own bees wax.
You are 100% correct.
IMHO
Linda


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

I do the same thing. I think it's thoughtful, not at all tacky.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the inclusion of the washing instructions is both charming and caring of the recipient. I would be thrilled if someone did that for me, as it finishes off the gift beautifully.


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

It seems inconsiderate not to include care instructions. All commercial clothing has them,
I do the same as others-Label and a small amount of yarn.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I do the same thing! :lol:


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I also include the label. I don't think it's tacky at all.


----------



## salbee (May 8, 2012)

I think this is a good idea particularly for any garment that needs extra care such as wool, silk etc.


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

I include the label.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

No, I definitely do not think it's tacky. It's always helpful to know the care instructions.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I think it is very thoughtful. Gives care instructions as reccommended by the yarn manufacturer. As long as the price tag is removed, there is nothing tacky about it.
Patty


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

A very very GOOD idea :thumbup:


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

I think that is a great idea and I wish I had thought of it...I knitted my father an Aran jersey, but did not include washing instructions...I just assumed whoever did the washing would know to hand wash and dry it flat...not so!! My lovingly knitted aran was washed and tumble dried!!! 
I am thinking of converting it to a small rug to put in front of the fireplace.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

{ always include the sleeve.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant and thoughtful idea!!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Dear Martimac

All the works that I have done, wraps, shawls, baby blankets and even wool hats, I always gave the person the wrapping from the yarn. This way they know how to take care of it because usually when you give something that you made for someone who will appreciate it, it is important and this way they can take care of the garment. As a matter of fact, I even tell them when I give the gift. Most of the people thank me and say that they will keep the instructions in a drawer. I think you did RIGHT and congratulate your on doing so.



martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Nothing tacky at all. Who would cut the care label out of a garment bought for a friend? You are doing the giftee a favor 
by including care instructions.

Karen N.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


Nothing wrong with that. That's what I do.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

So do I.


scottybearNSW said:


> I always include a label (minus price sticker) and a small ball of the yarn for mending if it needs to be mended. Sometimes I have even included a button if I have a spare one for that garment.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is certainly not tacky. It is very practical. And there is nothing wrong with letting the recipient know this. It is not as if you were including the price tag!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I do the same thing. It helps the person know how to wash the product.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I just asked my husband (who doesn't have a crafty bone or hair in his body) what he thought. He says it is a good idea. I did that many years ago but couldn't get the price tag off the label. This was in the days before the easy to peel off tags, so I hunted for a sticker big enough to go over the price. It was of an elephant, and ironically it turned out my frined was a huge elephant collector. She cut that sticker off the label and stuck it onto a frame she had, then she very carefully put the label into a folder with all her other "care for..." labels and tags. We came across it many years later and she said that was the best idea she had ever come across and started doing that with stuff she made. She was an avid crocheter and beader and started including extra crochet year and beds with everything she made. :thumbup:


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I always tuck the ball band in with the article so they will know how to take care of it. I also Take a plastic tab from the bread and wrap some of the yarn I used onto it so if something needs to be mended or a button sewn back on they will have some.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I always tuck the ball band in with the article so they will know how to take care of it. I also Take a plastic tab from the bread and wrap some of the yarn I used onto it so if something needs to be mended or a button sewn back on they will have some.


Now that bread tab idea is brilliant.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do it all the time. In fact two of my nieces told my mother that I always let them know how to take care of whatever it was that I sent them!


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

not tacky at all just thoughtful, so many people out there who don't wash their woollens properly


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I always include the label with the care instructions. It also lets the person know what brand of yarns was used in case someone compliments her on the item and asks her what yarn was used. Did you give this friend a gift with one of the sleeves of yarn, or does she just think it's tacky.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

I alway include the label with some yarn. If I send the time knitting an item, I would hope the receiver would be honored to know how to take care of the item. But then that may be OLD SCHOOL!??


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I always include a label (minus price sticker) and a small ball of the yarn for mending if it needs to be mended. Sometimes I have even included a button if I have a spare one for that garment.


I do this also.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds reasonable to let the person know how to care for the project.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> You could get fancy and use something like these:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=51031220
> but the yarn label is good, too. I've done it many times.


Thank you for this link. I printed the labels out. They are really nice and will come in handy for gifts.


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

Not tacky, thoughtful. You want the person to enjoy their new gift for a long time and with the right care, they will.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Even if there was an overlooked price ticket on the yarn-
sleeve - What about the work of making the article!
In all my 74years of knitting I have never received a
knitted present! The receipient should be happy about the
gift! And thank you - not "harp". Helga82


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


Lately, I bought a package of printer friendly business cards. I now print the instructions and attach it with a gold thread...


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Hi, if you put a little note with it and the label from the wool, you can point out that you attach the label for the washing instructions. I did this for my brother when I sent him a hat and scarf and I don't think it is tacky at all. I think he would have been upset if he had washed it and shrunk it or stretched it. He does live alone, so no female to get offended at being advised on how to wash this particular gift. I think women would find the instructions helpful though as well as sometimes it is hard to know if it is wool or a percentage is acrylic and should they chance washing by machine.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> I always include a label (minus price sticker) and a small ball of the yarn for mending if it needs to be mended. Sometimes I have even included a button if I have a spare one for that garment.


Yep, extra wool in case of repairs (especially those darned moths!) is always a great idea - the stores do it, so why not and even a button or two if you have spares.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

EileenED said:


> I have some embroidered labels I sew in the back, knitted by grandma and knitted with love I always sew one into the back neck they go down very well


My friend did this for me when she made me a quilted throw. She also included the year it was made and the washing instructions. It made the gift even more special as she had gone to a lot of trouble and it was a Christmas gift.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

julielacykntr said:


> With a hand knitted gift I enclose enough yarn for simple repairs stappled to the yarn label, minus the price tag. Sometimes I put this in a separate envelope, or the "snack" size zip lock baggies. Recipient can always stash this with other notions/buttons that come with store bought sweaters.


Those little zip lock bags are great aren't they! I used the same thing when I sent a gift with extra yarn and wool band including wash instructions.


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I use a tapestry needle and fasten the label. No price tag of course. No need to ask whether it's machine washable or something a person has an allergy to. After spending time making the gift I wouldn't want it accidentally ruined.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I cut the washing instructions and type of yarn from the lable and pin it to the article.


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

i agree with the person who adds a some yarn and a message that i will repair.
during the late seventies working as a night nuse i knitted a lot of mittins for the porters as they said they need fingers when transporting patients but had such cold hands so when i went on duty was given an envelope with a hand drawn on a piece of paper. night sister wanted to know what was in the evelopes so i showed her ended up knitting her a cardigan for work. glutton for punishment suzanne


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

being considerate is never tacky.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I do the same. That way they know how it is washed, if any allergies, etc.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


I always do too, so . . . I guess we'll be tacky together


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

martimac57 said:


> When I knit something for a gift, I usually include with it one of the sleeves from a skein of yarn that shows care instructions and the type of yarn. A friend of mine told me that was tacky to. What do u think?


You know those tags with string that you buy at an office supply store or even Walmart. You could always write the care instructions on one of them and pin it to whatever you knit.

If you gave me a knitted gift, I would welcome care instructions included. The person needs to know.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Nothing like a whole group of Tackies!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Such good ideas on a gift presentation.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I do not think this is tacky. I do it also because I have found that people just throw it in the washer an dryer and then it is beyond wearable. I started doing this when my sister put a pullover/jumper I had knitted her son in the wash and it shrunk. After all the hours not even considering the money spent. She is also a knitter. I think she really did it out of dislike of me but that is her problem. Do I sound b----y. I have to let it go! Thanks for the vent venue though


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

great idea & i really dont see whats tacky about it unless maybe the price was on it?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

No that is very helpful for the person the gift is given to.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Not tacky at all! How is a body to know how to care for a special gift if not through the label. Plus it also lets the person know it was made especially for them.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

This is just showing how much you care about the gift reciever. I am going to put tags with my gifts this year, and make copies in a recipe file box, that way if they forget or loose tag, we both can remember. And I will tell them about info at my house. These tags, yarn papers is no different than the little premade tags that said My with love for you from grandma!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> This is just showing how much you care about the gift reciever. I am going to put tags with my gifts this year, and make copies in a recipe file box, that way if they forget or loose tag, we both can remember. And I will tell them about info at my house. These tags, yarn papers is no different than the little premade tags that said My with love for you from grandma!


 Exactly what I do, About the tags, etc. Hadn't thot of keepng a file box tho. That idea is fantastic. If you have a large family like I do then it's really neat to see what you made for whom. Next gift for that one would not be a repeat. GOOD IDEA!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey I was just gonna keep yarn care, but the gift record would just be perfect to add to list, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

An interesting thing to add here and I just thought about it. How often do we buy things like towels, sheets, clothing, etc from department stores and the item has a tag on it with instructions like "Do not dryclean" or "Handwash only" or "Dripdry only" or "Lay flat to dry" or "Do not dry in direct sunlight". We don't think twice about those, nor about shirts that include a spare button or two with matching thread, but if someone asks about putting a piece of yarn and washing instructions into a piece they have created, others think it is tacky. 
Unbelievable!!! 
I love the idea of the index box.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> nannyberfa said:
> 
> 
> > This is just showing how much you care about the gift reciever. I am going to put tags with my gifts this year, and make copies in a recipe file box, that way if they forget or loose tag, we both can remember. And I will tell them about info at my house. These tags, yarn papers is no different than the little premade tags that said My with love for you from grandma!
> ...


Love it! They incorporate labels with quilts, why not knitting!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL Thanks


----------

